# Streambaby and Mini



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I can confirm what was expected that you can't "stream" videos directly to the Mini with streambaby (because it's not really a stream but a copy with 1.1GB buffer limit). However I was able to get streambaby push functionality working. This is similar to pyTivo push where you can select a video to push to a series 4 unit, but you can do everything from the Mini itself and it doesn't rely on pyTivo. Then you can access the transferring show via the Mini, so an indirect way to play archived shows on the Mini.

I've never tried VidMgr which is another HME app which works with pyTivo to select videos to push but I would presume that should work on the Mini as well.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

If I understand you correctly, you're not really using Streambaby and the mini at all&#8230; You're TRANSFERRING to a Premiere, then using the mini as designed to stream it to the mini-connected TV&#8230; right?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mattack said:


> If I understand you correctly, you're not really using Streambaby and the mini at all&#8230; You're TRANSFERRING to a Premiere, then using the mini as designed to stream it to the mini-connected TV&#8230; right?


 Streambaby is being used to locate a video, do the push, and serve up the video to a Premiere. So yes, it's initiating a push from the Mini to a Premiere which can then be streamed to the Mini.
Would be nice if there was a real streaming app for the series 4 line but TiVo has not been at all forthcoming for 3rd party development for series 4.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FWIW I also verified today that VidMgr along with pyTivo can be used as an alternative solution to Streambaby to initiate video pushes to other TiVos from a Mini. A little more complicated to install than streambaby (you have to install Python, Python Image Library, pyHme and pyTivo to get everything up and running), but it works.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I tried today without luck. I had to use my samsung AllShare to stream movies on that TV with the mini and then used stream baby on my s3 and elite. 

I'd really prefer to have all functionality on my tivo since it is what we use 90% of the time (Netflix, hulu plus, and streaming from pc). As it is, I'm the only one in the house that can consistently get them working as there is a different process and tricks to get them working on each tv (although it took me a good 10 mins to get my sound working today on my samsung streaming from my pc). 

I just want one device that will do everything and not have to fiddle with the avr to get the picture and sound working.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Our home uses 3 tivos shared among 6 viewing screens. I can view anything on any of them or anything on my server from any of them without leaving the tivo menu structure or peanut remote. All of them work exactly the same. Mini is not quite there yet. But it likely will.


----------



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

jcthorne said:


> Our home uses 3 tivos shared among 6 viewing screens. I can view anything on any of them or anything on my server from any of them without leaving the tivo menu structure or peanut remote. All of them work exactly the same. Mini is not quite there yet. But it likely will.


I have a Synology NAS as well. Is there a thread or link that shows me how set it up to transfer video to my NAS and stream video from the NAS to Tivo?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

tbielowicz said:


> I have a Synology NAS as well. Is there a thread or link that shows me how set it up to transfer video to my NAS and stream video from the NAS to Tivo?


Head over to the Home Media section of the forum. Read up on the following software:

pytivo
vidmgr
jukebox
kmttg

some folks also like streambaby but for HD video I cannot live with its rebuffering.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

jcthorne said:


> I can view anything on any of them or anything on my server from any of them without leaving the tivo menu structure or peanut remote. All of them work exactly the same. Mini is not quite there yet. But it likely will.


Have you gotten any pytivo menus to work on the mini? At the moment I can use StreamBaby and push the video to my P4 unit, then stream that to my mini.

But I can not browse my pyTivo shares to push content to the same box.

So basically my playOn does not work on the mini unless I remember to start it downloading on my P4 directly, then I can go to the mini and stream it back.

It would be great if we can get the pyTivo interface to work on the mini to initiate the transfer with out leaving.

Has anyone done a trace of the content being transferred between Premieres or between the P4 and Mini units yet? I assume it is encrypted but as a man in the middle we should be able to brute force it with a little effort.

I would love to have the pyTivo pretend to be a Premiere box.

Rick


----------

